# Seguimento Sul - Janeiro 2013



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2013 às 00:06)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Jan 2013 às 19:41)

*Olá, votos de um bom ano de 2013.*

Estremoz:

Dados de dia 30 de Dezembro:

Temperatura máxima = 12,9 ºC (14h08)
Temperatura mínima = 5,1 ºC (05h13)

Dados de hoje:

Temperatura máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h58)
Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (09h02)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1025 hPa

*Nevoeiro durante a manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 11,1 ºC (dia 1); Temp. mínima = 7,1 ºC (dia 1).


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Jan 2013 às 23:27)

Mínima de 3,8ºC por aqui com muito nevoeiro e 1,2mm acumulados. Máxima de 12,3ºC.

Agora sigo com 8,1ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## talingas (2 Jan 2013 às 00:36)

Por aqui a mínima não passou dos 5.4ºC. Por agora sigo com 6.6ºC depois de já ter atingido 5.9ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2013 às 01:19)

Por aqui também subiu, sigo com 8,8ºC depois de ter atingido 7,8ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (2 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (14h41)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h12)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *13,1 ºC* (dia 2); Temp. mínima = *5,3 ºC* (dia 2).


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Jan 2013 às 23:55)

O vento de NE voltou em força, média de 33 km/h com rajada de 47,9 km/h. 11,0ºC

Edit 23:58: 58,7 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Jan 2013 às 00:55)

Rajada máxima de praticamente *70 km/h*. Agora acalmou, 11,0ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,7 ºC (14h30)
Temperatura mínima = 5,3 ºC (07h40)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 7,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1034 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = 5,3 ºC (dia 2 e dia 3).


----------



## Gerofil (4 Jan 2013 às 21:12)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (14h50)
Temperatura mínima = 4,1 ºC (07h24)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1035 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 13,1 ºC (dia 2); Temp. mínima = *4,1 ºC* (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jan 2013 às 13:21)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e vento moderado de leste.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jan 2013 às 11:39)

Ontem a mínima por Degracia tinha sido de 0,9 ºC.

Hoje foi de -0,1 ºC, à semelhança do dia 4.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (6 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Neste momento em Serpa 11,0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (6 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (08h02)

ONTEM

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (14h20)
Temperatura mínima = 6,3 ºC (06h23)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

*Mês de Janeiro soalheiro e com temperaturas relativamente altas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,1 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jan 2013 às 18:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,5 ºC (13h15)
Temperatura mínima = 7,6 ºC (00h53)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Períodos de céu muito nublado, sem precipitação. Temperaturas muito agradáveis.*

PORTUGAL CONTINENTAL: Facto meteorológico do ano de 2012 (Tornados no Algarve) 

Casa nova para família atingida pelas cheias no Algarve

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,1 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Boa Tarde 

Neste momento por Vendas Novas estão 11.3ºC 
A minima de hoje foi de 11ºC, parece que vai ser ultrapassada por volta das 20h


----------



## Brunomc (7 Jan 2013 às 20:18)

Brunomc disse:


> Boa Tarde
> 
> Neste momento por Vendas Novas estão 11.3ºC
> A minima de hoje foi de 11ºC, parece que vai ser ultrapassada por volta das 20h



Tal como eu disse, a minima do dia foi batida neste momento.
Estão 10.9ºC e vai continuar a descer


----------



## Brunomc (8 Jan 2013 às 20:16)

Boa Noite

Hoje a máxima por aqui foi de 16.9ºC e minima de 10.1ºC
Agora sigo com 12.3ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Gerofil (8 Jan 2013 às 22:24)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,0 ºC (11h55)
Temperatura mínima = 9,0 ºC (06h50)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1031 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,1 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (9 Jan 2013 às 18:56)

Fim de tarde com chuvisco!
Neste momento 13,4ºC


----------



## Brunomc (9 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

Boas

Dia muito húmido e com muito chuvisco 
Tive uma máxima de 16.4ºC 

Neste momento céu muito nublado mas não chove, humidade a rondar os 95% e uma temperatura de 14.5ºC


----------



## trovoadas (9 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Por aqui já dava jeito uma chuvinha mas nada ainda até ao momento. Pode ser que amanhã de manhã caia alguns chuviscos
À pouco o céu estava muito nublado, sem vento e temperatura agradável. Muita humidade também!
Durante o dia houve períodos de céu muito nublado mas mais nas regiões do interior. Na zona do litoral o céu estava bem mais aberto com o sol, por vezes, a radiar bem.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2013 às 23:06)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,9 ºC (13h25)
Temperatura mínima = 9,3 ºC (00h00)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1030 hPa

*Períodos de chuva  ao início da manhã.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,1 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (10 Jan 2013 às 20:49)

Boas, por aqui um dia com sol e vento fraco com as cegonhas completamente felizes, diria que estamos na Primavera, e o Inverno este ano por aqui nem vamos vê-lo, com as cegonhas por cá, tenho muitas dúvidas. 

Máxima: 16.9ºC
mínima: 6.8ºC
actual: 11.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (10 Jan 2013 às 21:08)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,9 ºC (13h40)
Temperatura mínima = 10,9 ºC (07h55)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,5 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,1 ºC (dia 5); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## trovoadas (11 Jan 2013 às 01:35)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Boas, por aqui um dia com sol e vento fraco com as cegonhas completamente felizes, diria que estamos na Primavera, e o Inverno este ano por aqui nem vamos vê-lo, com as cegonhas por cá, tenho muitas dúvidas.
> 
> Máxima: 16.9ºC
> mínima: 6.8ºC
> actual: 11.2ºC



Eu quero acreditar que vai ser bem diferente do ano anterior...ainda temos mais de 2 meses de Inverno pela frente! 

Tirando o mês de Novembro e aquele início de Dezembro com alguma chuva as semelhanças com o ano passado são notórias(no Algarve). Dias muito calmos, amenos e com muita humidade. Precipitação muito reduzida! A avaliar pelas previsões teremos de esperar até à última semana do mês para tirar conclusões. Parece que a conversa do adiar adiar...afinal não é lamechiche


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 19:29)

Não podemos excluir uma mão cheia de dias bem frios até ao final do mês. E mesmo depois do frio é possível que a circulação polar venha ter connosco. Não estou pessimista.


----------



## Gerofil (11 Jan 2013 às 21:19)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,3 ºC (11h18)
Temperatura mínima = 9,8 ºC (07h59)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

*O dia de hoje ficou marcado pela subida moderada da temperatura.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *15,3 ºC* (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia primaveril com céu pouco nublado.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 8.1ºC
actual: 10.2ºC


----------



## Agreste (11 Jan 2013 às 22:49)

Disseram-se que choveu em Tavira hoje, chuviscou...


----------



## algarvio1980 (11 Jan 2013 às 22:52)

Agreste disse:


> Disseram-se que choveu em Tavira hoje, chuviscou...



Não chuviscou só, choveu mesmo a estação do centro de ciência Viva registou 1.83 mm http://www.tavira.cienciaviva.pt/Meteo/.

Durante a tarde, estava sol aqui, mas a norte e a este estavam umas belas células.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2013 às 14:27)

10,3ºC por aqui e 0,9mm acumulados com vento moderado. Mínima de 8,5ºC.

A descritiva do IPMA está interessante mas não sei... 


> Períodos de chuva fraca ou chuvisco, que poderá ser de neve para
> o final do dia na serra de São Mamede.


----------



## Gerofil (12 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 14,4 ºC (14h11)
Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,6 ºC (07h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Jan 2013 às 23:02)

Chuvisca/pinga fraco com nuvens baixas... 7,9ºC, 97% HR e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Aqui por Silves já chove...
Não é muito, mas já vai molhando.


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

À falta de neve por cá, acabou por chover um pouco mais do que estava à espera, e ainda continua. Já levo 2,4mm acumulados. Aquela linha de instabilidade vinda da zona de Aljezur acabou por ser um pouco mais intensa...


----------



## vitoreis (13 Jan 2013 às 01:59)

Chove torrencialmente em Faro.  Já dura há uns bons minutos!


----------



## ecobcg (13 Jan 2013 às 12:48)

Por aqui a manhã tem sido marcada por alguns aguaceiros. Neste momento chove em Silves.

O acumulado está nos *4,8mm* no Sítio das Fontes e sigo com 14,5ºC e vento fraco a moderado de W.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Jan 2013 às 13:48)

Boas, 9,1ºC actuais com vento moderado. Mínima de 4,5ºC.


----------



## Brunomc (13 Jan 2013 às 15:27)

Boas

Por aqui céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos e o vento sopra moderado com uma ou outra rajada de vez enquando.
Tive uma minima de 6.7ºC e agora actualmente tenho 12.6ºC, mas já andou nos 13.9ºC por volta das 13h00  É o sobe e desce...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2013 às 17:42)

Céu completamente limpo e vento moderado!
Tmin. 3.3ºC
Tmax. 9.5ºC

Seguimos com 6.9ºC

Irá ser provavelmente a noite mais fresca do ano!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (13 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

E vai baixando...5.8ºC


----------



## Gerofil (13 Jan 2013 às 19:50)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,8 ºC (11h16)
Temperatura mínima = 5,7 ºC (07h43)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1024 hPa

*Aguaceiros  nas horas centrais do dia. Acentuada descida de temperatura, com sensação de muito frio provocada pelo vento moderado do quadrante norte.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 4,1 ºC (dia 4).


----------



## talingas (13 Jan 2013 às 22:25)

Mínima de 3.7ºC e máxima a rondar os 12ºC. Actualmente estão 5.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Jan 2013 às 00:48)

O vento virou para SW, o que fez a temperatura cair rapidamente. 5,5ºC e 82% HR.


----------



## Brunomc (14 Jan 2013 às 17:28)

*Condições actuais :*

- Céu limpo
- Vento fraco a moderado [ NW ]
- 10.8ºC

*
Max :* 13.7ºC
*Min **:*  4.6ºC


----------



## Gerofil (14 Jan 2013 às 22:34)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,1 ºC (14h39)
Temperatura mínima = 3,3 ºC (08h15)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,3 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Algum nevoeiro pela manhã, sobretudo nos vales. Sem vento desapareceu a sensação de frio.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = *3,3 ºC* (dia 14).


----------



## ecobcg (15 Jan 2013 às 08:42)

A madrugada foi fresquinha por cá, com uma mínima de *4,4ºC* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento sigo com céu parcialmente nublado, 5,9ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2013 às 12:33)

Mínima de 3,6ºC por aqui e 9,2ºC actuais com vento moderado com rajadas.


----------



## Gerofil (15 Jan 2013 às 18:05)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,6 ºC (14h06)
Temperatura mínima = 3,8 ºC (02h26)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1026 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## talingas (15 Jan 2013 às 18:25)

Por aqui 3.2ºC de temperatura mínima e uma máxima de aproximadamente 10.5ºC. Agora sigo com 7.1ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Jan 2013 às 18:58)

3,6ºC de mínima e 11,1ºC de máxima. Agora estão 8,0ºC e 75% HR
Rajada máxima de 37,8 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (16 Jan 2013 às 09:43)

Bom dia,

Aqui por Lagoa vai chovendo de forma fraca.

A mínima da madrugada foi de 9,4ºC e sigo neste momento com 11,7ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Por aqui vai chuviscando


----------



## SpiderVV (16 Jan 2013 às 16:41)

Chuva fraca a moderada desde manhã com vento moderado a forte. 10,8ºC em subida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (16 Jan 2013 às 18:36)

Aqui esta primeira frente foi um fiasco 
Vinha com bom aspecto, mas chegou aqui e como sempre desfez-se.
O acumulado do dia até ao momento é de 0,3mm


----------



## trovoadas (16 Jan 2013 às 21:48)

Por aqui também muito pouca precipitação...tem-se resumido apenas a alguns chuviscos muito muito fracos.
Onde apanhei mais precipitação no dia de hoje foi na zona de Espinhaço de cão (Aljezur) onde por vezes caiam uns aguaceiros moderados a fortes e acompanhados de rajadas de vento fortes .


----------



## Gerofil (16 Jan 2013 às 22:45)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,1 ºC (20h39)
Temperatura mínima = 6,9 ºC (01h42)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1022 hPa

*Tarde marcada por chuva  contínua, por vezes moderada.  *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## Agreste (17 Jan 2013 às 10:01)

Manhã de sol e céu azul.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Jan 2013 às 12:01)

Esta noite, parece que choveu qualquer coisa de Faro para oeste, porque de Faro para leste não choveu nadinha, Tavira 0 mm e aqui também 0 mm.

Talvez, chova alguma coisa de jeito na madrugada de sábado e não uns meros chuviscos como tem sido desde de Novembro por aqui.


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

10,7ºC por aqui com céu muito nublado. Vento fraco. A ver o que nos reservam os próximos dias...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (17 Jan 2013 às 17:51)

Dia de céu muito nublado, nem uma pinga que caiu até ao momento...


----------



## Gerofil (17 Jan 2013 às 22:38)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,1 ºC (14h33)
Temperatura mínima = 8,9 ºC (07h56)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 12,0 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Tarde marcada por muita chuva  e nevoeiro bastante intenso.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## SpiderVV (17 Jan 2013 às 22:51)

Temperatura estável há horas com 12,5ºC. 1,8mm acumulados.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 08:50)

Bom dia,

A madrugada foi amena, com uma mínima de *14,9ºC* no Sítio das Fontes, e neste momento sigo com céu muito nublado, 15,4ºC e vento fraco de SSW.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2013 às 09:58)

Boas, 12,0ºC por aqui, vento em intensificação gradual com rajada máxima de 46,5 km/h. 1,8mm.


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2013 às 15:03)

Vento moderado a forte, rajada máxima de 56,2 km/h. 2,7mm... Ainda nada de mais. 12,5ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 15:05)

Por aqui continuo com céu muito nublado, 16,8ºC e vento médio na casa dos 20km/h.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 15:34)

Por aqui, o vento já vai soprando com algumas rajadas, a estação da região de turismo em Faro, já registou uma rajada de 49.9 km/h.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 15:36)

Por aqui apenas alguns chuviscos que já conseguiram molhar o chão
Já só penso em cut-off´s...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

Tmáx. 11.6ºC (14.16h)
Tmin. 10.4ºC (19.10h)
Actual: 10.4ºC
Hrel. 100%
Pressão a descer, 1008 hPa!
Vai chovendo com vento moderado de SW


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 19:32)

trovoadas disse:


> Por aqui apenas alguns chuviscos que já conseguiram molhar o chão
> Já só penso em cut-off´s...



É verdade, só mesmo alguns chuviscos e nada mais. Agora, é esta noite que deve render uns 10 mm se render e depois domingo mais alguns mm e está feito o mês, que o AA vem abraçar o Algarve outra vez. Aliás, Gibraltar, Ceuta vão ter mais chuva que o Algarve. Se acabar este mês com 30 mm já não será mau.  Pobreza total, que venha é cut-off's ao menos essas é que nos dão alegrias. 

Sigo com céu nublado e 15.2ºC.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 19:47)

algarvio1980 disse:


> É verdade, só mesmo alguns chuviscos e nada mais. Agora, é esta noite que deve render uns 10 mm se render e depois domingo mais alguns mm e está feito o mês, que o AA vem abraçar o Algarve outra vez. Aliás, Gibraltar, Ceuta vão ter mais chuva que o Algarve. Se acabar este mês com 30 mm já não será mau.  Pobreza total, que venha é cut-off's ao menos essas é que nos dão alegrias.
> 
> Sigo com céu nublado e 15.2ºC.



Vale a miséria de mm´s que temos tido que ainda vai dando para regar a erva.
Tenho mesmo saudades de uma bela chuvada!


----------



## thunder_chaser (18 Jan 2013 às 21:04)

Aumento da intensidade da chuva e do vento. Vento moderado de SO. Humidade 87%. 14,2ºC


----------



## thunder_chaser (18 Jan 2013 às 21:22)

o boom do Gong  lool aqui por bandas alentejanas será no período entre as 3 e as 9 h da manhã, mas nada que se compare com as regiões do litoral nomeadamente norte e centro.


----------



## Carla Faro (18 Jan 2013 às 22:03)

Já tive aqui por Faro temporais bem fortes, isto por aqui está bem fraquinho....por enquanto


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Jan 2013 às 22:13)

Carla Faro disse:


> Já tive aqui por Faro temporais bem fortes, isto por aqui está bem fraquinho....por enquanto



Boa noite Carla e bem-vinda ao fórum. Por aqui, na nossa zona Faro/Olhão, o vento mais forte será a partir das 03 horas até às 15 horas de amanhã, com rajadas que podem atingir os 100 km/h, já a chuva será entre as 02 horas e as 06 horas, que andará por volta dos 10 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Jan 2013 às 22:19)

Por aqui nada ainda...apenas alguns aguaceiros fracos e vento moderado com uma ou outra rajada mais forte. 
A frente nem definição tem, vem toda esburacada!


----------



## Gerofil (18 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 12,8 ºC (12h11)
Temperatura mínima = 11,5 ºC (07h39)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,8 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1004 hPa

*Esta noite está a ser de vento já forte, com rajadas, e alguns períodos de chuva. *







*Cambalhota na pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa às 01h13 para os actuais 1004 hPa.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## ecobcg (18 Jan 2013 às 22:28)

Por aqui sigo com vento médio na casa dos 18km/h, 15,4ºC e 1mm acumulado.

A pressão tem vindo a descer ao longo do dia, estando neste momento nos 1007,2hPa.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (18 Jan 2013 às 23:07)

10.8ºC
100% hRel
1004 hPa


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Jan 2013 às 23:19)

Vento moderado a forte, 54 km/h actuais, com pressão em queda rápida a -1,5 hPa/h: 999,8 hPa. 6,3mm acumulados.


----------



## thunder_chaser (18 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Ventoso por aqui. Vento médio de 30 km/h de SW. Chuva fraca. Pressão atmosférica em queda 1000 hPa de momento. 13,5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 00:08)

A pressão desce a pique.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

Chuva forte com 60,1 km/h. 997,3 hPa em queda muito rápida.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2013 às 00:16)

Por aqui nada de interessante, apenas algum vento, chuva nada


----------



## Aurélio (19 Jan 2013 às 00:27)

Boa noite, por aqui tenho vento que sopra cada vez mais forte, e chuva muito pouca !


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

MeteoAlentejo disse:


> Por aqui nada de interessante, apenas algum vento, chuva nada





Aurélio disse:


> Boa noite, por aqui tenho vento que sopra cada vez mais forte, e chuva muito pouca !



Quanto mais a sul mais tarde surgirá a precipitação (por volta das 03h00 - 06h00 da manhã). Talvez também alguma actividade eléctrica. Nada como acompanhar as imagens de radar.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Aqui vai chovendo bem com vento forte... 63,7 km/h. 996,7 hPa.


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 00:46)

Por aqui só espero que os modelos se enganem na previsão de precipitação que colocam e que tenhamos uma surpresa agradável nos acumulados 
Quanto ao temporal de vento esse parece quase garantido...o vento aqui já se faz sentir forte e com rajadas muito fortes. Há pouco passou um vento ciclónico bem intenso e duradouro. A chuva vai caindo fraca a moderada.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 00:56)

Estremoz (00h51) = 11,9 ºC e 998 hPa; queda de 20 hPa nas últimas 24 horas (ciclogénese explosiva).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2013 às 00:57)

1000 hPa e rajada de 47,9 Km/h


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

Rajada de 77 km/h mesmo agora!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 01:03)

Vai chovendo timidamente por aqui e o vento também vai aparecendo.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 01:13)

Por aqui o vento vai subindo gradualmente a sua intensidade. Neste momento o vento médio está nos 25km/h, tendo ocorrido há pouco uma rajada de 54,7km/h.

A pressão continua a descer, registando agora 1002,0hPa.

Quanto a chuva, ainda estamos a zeros desde as 00h.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 01:35)

Estremoz (01h30) = 12,2 ºC e 995 hPa.

Tempo tempestuoso, com chuva e vento forte.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (19 Jan 2013 às 02:30)

996 hPa - 11.6ºC


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 02:44)

Chove moderado agora aqui em Silves, e puxado a vento!
0,6mm acumulados e 57,9km/h de rajada máxima, com vento médio nos 31km/h.
A pressão continua a descer, estando agora nos 998,9hPa.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 03:04)

Vento extremamente forte acompanhado de chuva torrencial.


----------



## thunder_chaser (19 Jan 2013 às 03:12)

Vento fortissimo com rajadas impressionantes, acompanhado de chuva moderada. Tenho a varanda num caos...


----------



## thunder_chaser (19 Jan 2013 às 03:15)

Rajadas essas que quase aposto serem superiores a 80km/h...


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2013 às 03:17)

É verdade por uns minutos tivemos aqui um pequeno diluvio. Tenho pena de não ter forma de poder ver velocidade do vento por aqui...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 03:23)

talingas disse:


> É verdade por uns minutos tivemos aqui um pequeno diluvio. Tenho pena de não ter forma de poder ver velocidade do vento por aqui...



Dilúvio e que belo dilúvio, tenho a rua meio inundada. Vento também foi extremamente forte, deve ter rondado a casa dos 80's, e a minha estação decidiu parar para ir buscar o sinal DCF de hora...


----------



## thunder_chaser (19 Jan 2013 às 03:34)

Luz num vai e vem. Vento, muito vento. Chuva, muita chuva. Impressionante


----------



## thunder_chaser (19 Jan 2013 às 03:36)

Aposto em rajadas superiores a 100 km/h. Estrondos por todo o lado. Mete medo....


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 03:42)

*107,6mm/*h neste momento!

EDIT: 147,6mm/h foi o rate máximo agora nas Fontes...3,6mm acumulados nom instante...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 03:48)

E rajada de *74km/h*.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 03:58)

*85,7 km/h*.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 03:59)

Aqui a rajada máxima subiu para os *77,2km/h*, com vento médio nos últimos 10 minutos de 46km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 04:24)

A pressão continua a cair, vou com *995,8hPa.*

O vento entretanto abrandou, depois da passagem da linha de instabilidade de há pouco. Pelo radar, parece que vem aí mais uma, embora mais fraca.

O acumulado segue com 4,8mm e continua a chover, agora fraco.


----------



## Wessel27 (19 Jan 2013 às 04:39)

Boa Noite a todos ... Deixo aqui uma mensagem a todos os continentais para que tenham força neste momento adverso e que não aconteçam situações graves a nível humano. Saudações desde os Açores ...


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2013 às 08:28)

Vento com rajadas de 73,4 Km/h e 13,2mm de precipitação em Serpa


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 09:38)

Confirmaram-se os alertas de vento e nada mais. Segue o vento embora mais fraco e os aguaceiros. Quase em fim de festa...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 09:50)

Os acumulados de precipitação no litoral foram travados pelas barreiras Montanhosas! Na serra de certeza que acumulou bastante mais, mesmo aqui em Loulé parece que choveu qualquer coisa. O vento esse está forte mas nada de especial. Aguardam-se mais alguns aguaceiros.

Impressionante nisto tudo são os 6,2mm do Sítio das Fontes


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 09:51)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu com céu muito nublado e com períodos de aguaceiros, e ainda há pouco caiu um ligeiro granizo. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos 6,6mm.

Quanto ao vento, está moderado a forte, com o vento médio nos 42,4km/h de W e com uma rajada máxima, até este momento, de *82,1km/h*

A pressão desceu até ao mínimo de *994,7hPa*, e neste momento está nos 998,6hPa.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 09:54)

trovoadas disse:


> Impressionante nisto tudo são os 6,2mm do Sítio das Fontes



Impressionante pelo lado negativo ou pelo positivo?

Estava a contar com uns 10mm. Ainda é possível que venha mais algum aguaceiro, vamos ver até onde chega...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 10:02)

ecobcg disse:


> Impressionante pelo lado negativo ou pelo positivo?
> 
> Estava a contar com uns 10mm. Ainda é possível que venha mais algum aguaceiro, vamos ver até onde chega...



Epah nunca vi uma zona tão difícil para chover! É pior que um deserto! Isso nem um palmo penetra no solo. Pelos teus dados estás quase pior que o ano passado...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 10:10)

trovoadas disse:


> Epah nunca vi uma zona tão difícil para chover! É pior que um deserto! Isso nem um palmo penetra no solo. Pelos teus dados estás quase pior que o ano passado...



Pois, depois de um ano em que apenas se safou Novembro, este mês não augura nada de positivo, com a continuação de valores de precipitação abaixo da média...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 10:35)

Neste momento sigo com vento médio de 52,8km/h...está a aumentar novamente de intensidade...


----------



## trovoadas (19 Jan 2013 às 10:38)

Nem pós-frontal vamos ter ! Vai tudo passar a Norte/Nordeste daqui. O pouco  que há dissipa-se após entrar em terra no barlavento.
Neste momento céu pouco nublado e bastante sol. Vento forte de Noroeste mas nada de alarmante.


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 10:48)

Continua a aumentar a intensidade do vento por aqui. vento médio agora nos *60,6km/h* e nova rajada máxima de *85,3km/h*


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (19 Jan 2013 às 10:59)

Rajada de 74,5 Km/h neste momento em Serpa


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 11:07)

Estremoz: 6,9 ºC e 987 hPa.

Tempo tempestuoso, chuva por vezes intensa e vento sempre forte, com rajadas muito fortes.

Pelas imagens do SAT24 vê-se que o centro da tempestade estará neste momento na Beira Interior, continuando o seu deslocamento para leste/sueste (dentro de 2 horas estará já em território espanhol).

O ar frio pos-frontal e associado aos movimentos em torno do centro de baixas pressões poderão fazer surgir celulas convectivas nas próximas horas, dando origem a aguaceiros pontualmente fortes e acompanhados de trovoadas (Grande Lisboa, Alentejo e Algarve).


----------



## ChuvaNaCara (19 Jan 2013 às 11:54)

Aqui perto de Alvor não tenho anemómetro, mas o vento não mostra sinais de amainar. Pelo contrário! Tenho de arranjar uma bitola baseada nos diversos tamanhos de vasos que vão pelos ares...


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:24)

Boas, por aqui, o vento é o único elemento que está vivo, porque a precipitação foi uma miséria, só 4 mm, os modelos davam 12 mm, só falharam o triplo. 

Já vi árvores caídas e os bombeiros estão a reparar a cobertura de um chalé junto à 125 ao pé da rotunda do pingo doce, de resto, nada mais a assinalar.


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 12:30)

Um mergulho em 3 quilos de areia na praia de Faro. A água deve ter passado novamente de um lado para o outro porque existem pequenos lagos na avenida nascente.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 12:32)

Estremoz (12h27): 6,6 ºC  e 988 hPa.

O centro da tempestade já deve ter cruzado o semimeridiano de Estremoz, pelo que a pressão atmosférica inverteu e já começa a dar sinal de subida. A temperatura do ar continua em queda; o vento, que continua muito forte com rajadas, deverá agora tornar-se de noroeste


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 12:35)

Nova rajada máxima no Sítio das Fontes, com *93,3km/h*! Novo record para a Estação!


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2013 às 12:42)

A Bóia de Faro registou por volta das 10 horas, uma altura máxima de 9.03 metros, impressionante, durante a madrugada, a ondulação andava por volta dos 6 metros de altura máxima no período da maré cheia.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 12:58)

Boas, vento forte ainda, 986,1 hPa e rajada máxima de *94,3 km/h*


----------



## Jota 21 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:02)

algarvio1980 disse:


> A Bóia de Faro registou por volta das 10 horas, uma altura máxima de 9.03 metros, impressionante, durante a madrugada, a ondulação andava por volta dos 6 metros de altura máxima no período da maré cheia.



Alguma preocupação com as ilhas-barreira ou o facto de a ondulação ser de Sudoeste não é tão preocupante como com ondulação de Sueste?


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 13:13)

A preocupação é pela altura das ondas. Praticamente não há praia em Faro e a areia vai desaparecendo com o vento. Na colónia balnear já não se consegue passar.


----------



## amando96 (19 Jan 2013 às 13:26)

Já tinha saudades de uma noite destas 

O anemómetro pifou, só não fui ver porque no 4º andar o vento quase me manda para o chão...

Registei 37.7mm desde as 00:00


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 13:28)

Novo máximo de hoje e da estação. Rajada máxima de *96,6km/h*! Será que passa dos 3 dígitos...


----------



## thunder_chaser (19 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

O vento não dá tréguas por aqui. Sao visíveis os estragos pela cidade. Nomeadamente na zonas mais expostas ao quadrante oeste


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 14:03)

Estremoz: aumento notável da intensidade do vento, que agora sopra constantemente de rajada. Pressão estável nos 989 hPa.


----------



## ChuvaNaCara (19 Jan 2013 às 14:13)

Bem... aqui o vento caiu para FVMP1 (Força Vaso Médio de Plástico 1) ... o que é bastante bom... esta manhã estava FVPB 2 (Força Vaso Pequeno de Barro 2).

Significa que isto está a melhorar...


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

O vento na estação do IM está muito forte em média... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aqui 72,4 km/h de rajada e 7,8ºC.


----------



## ChuvaNaCara (19 Jan 2013 às 14:25)

Agreste disse:


> A preocupação é pela altura das ondas. Praticamente não há praia em Faro e a areia vai desaparecendo com o vento. Na colónia balnear já não se consegue passar.



Pois é Agreste... a Natureza inventou as ilhas barreira, mas não era suposto que lá colocassem casas... agora, cada vez que elas fazem o que devem fazer (deslocar-se), é "oh tio! oh tio!"


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Jan 2013 às 15:44)

A A22 continua cortada entre o nó de Monte Gordo e o nó de Vila Real de Santo António devido a quedas de árvores. Segundo o site do 112.pt no Algarve existem 71 ocorrências. 

Só no concelho de Olhão tem 6 ocorrências devido a quedas de árvores.

O vento está fortíssimo.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Jan 2013 às 16:01)

Estremoz: significativa melhoria das condições atmosféricas, agora com escassa precipitação e vento forte. Pressão atmosférica de 993 hPa.
A sudoeste nota-se já aberturas, com o céu azul.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (19 Jan 2013 às 16:10)

Deixo aqui algumas imagens de amigos meus tiradas por Évora:

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.256336226020&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...o.256336226020&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1&ref=nf




https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...51379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1&ref=nf





E mais estas todas....:
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151379442809432.506548.533109431&type=1


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 17:33)

Estragos em Elvas:















Mais fotos na Rádio Elvas.


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2013 às 18:47)

Na serra de S.Mamede eram muitas as árvores caídas outras partidas e agua por tudo quanto é lado. Qualquer regato ou ribeira corria, e bem, o carro sempre a alertar risco de gelo, com uma temperatura sempre abaixo dos 4ºC. Por aqui o vento forte começa a fazer-se sentir novamente e a temperatura está fixa nos 6.5ºC á algum tempo.


----------



## MeteoCaxinas (19 Jan 2013 às 18:49)

Ondografo de sines registou uma onda de 17,55 metros de altura  !!!


----------



## Agreste (19 Jan 2013 às 19:18)

mais uma semana de noroestes a caminho portanto o sotavento e o interior sul não devem marcar quase nada...


----------



## ecobcg (19 Jan 2013 às 20:00)

Esta tarde ainda fui ver o mar aqui da zona, mas o vento era tanto, que mal conseguia ficar direito para tirar umas fotos. De fugida, ainda deu para umas fotos antes e durante um forte aguaceiro que caiu:


----------



## talingas (19 Jan 2013 às 23:32)

4.6ºC e vento moderado a forte.


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jan 2013 às 23:34)

Arrefeceu imenso por aqui com 5,3ºC. Vento calmo a 16 km/h e pressão em subida com 1004,5 hPa.

Extremos de hoje:
T. Máx: 13,1ºC (2:48)
T. Mín: --
Pressão máxima: --
Pressão mínima: *984,8 hPa* (19,6 hPa em 23 horas e meio!)
Rajada máxima de *94,3 km/h*, média máxima de *74,5 km/h*


A synop do IPMA mostra uma rajada de *104,5 km/h*.


----------



## talingas (20 Jan 2013 às 00:21)

SpiderVV disse:


> Arrefeceu imenso por aqui com 5,3ºC. Vento calmo a 16 km/h e pressão em subida com 1004,5 hPa.
> 
> Extremos de hoje:
> T. Máx: 13,1ºC (2:48)
> ...



É verdade a temperatura caiu bem. E agora por aqui também acalmou o vento. No site do IPMA até está mais frio em Portalegre que em Bragança.


----------



## Brunomc (20 Jan 2013 às 11:42)

Bom Dia

Manhã de céu muito nublado com alguns períodos de chuva fraca.
Tive uma minima de 6.4ºC e actualmente estão 11.7ºC


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (20 Jan 2013 às 15:48)

Tarde de chuva!
0,9mm acumulada até agora em Serpa


----------



## SpiderVV (20 Jan 2013 às 15:50)

Chove com 2,1mm. A previsão para amanhã está simpática, neve a cota 400-600 a norte de Montejunto-Estrela e em S. Mamede, hum...
8,5ºC actuais.


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2013 às 17:17)

Estremoz: chuva  desde o meio-dia, sendo agora intensa. Pelas imagens de radar, as próximas horas vão trazer uma boa rega a quase todo o Alentejo. O vento sopra moderado, com rajadas.
A boa notícia é a subida de temperatura.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 19:00)

Litoral do Algarve, 1 par de gotas de chuva e seguimos para a próxima frente de noroeste. Janeiro com menos 20 mm.


----------



## Agreste (20 Jan 2013 às 19:23)

A foto já tem uns dias mas não é o primeiro que se distrai na recta de acesso à praia de Faro... o último acho que estava a colocar um cd no rádio e caiu dentro de água...


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Jan 2013 às 19:54)

Agreste disse:


> A foto já tem uns dias mas não é o primeiro que se distrai na recta de acesso à praia de Faro... o último acho que estava a colocar um cd no rádio e caiu dentro de água...



Por acaso, quando vou à Praia de Faro, penso será que ainda ninguém caiu aqui, e ora aí está. Nem rails de protecção isso tem, é um verdadeiro perigo basta uma pequena distracção para ir dar banho. 

Por aqui, vai chovendo fraco e levo acumulado 2 mm.


----------



## sielwolf (20 Jan 2013 às 21:09)

Chove com alguma intensidade aqui em Portimão.


----------



## ecobcg (20 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,

Por aqui a tarde e início da noite foi de alguma chuva, que resultou num acumulado de *7,2mm* no Sítio das Fontes. Neste momento ainda chovem mas de forma mais fraca e, pelo radar, parece-me que não durará muito mais tempo.

Somando a "Gong" ao dia de hoje, tive um total de 17,6mm neste dois dias. O mês segue com 28,2mm no total.

Quanto à temperatura, a máxima de hoje foi de 15,2ºC e a mínima de 7,0ºC, Neste momento sigo com 12,9ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## trovoadas (20 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Por aqui chuva constante desde a 5 e pouco da tarde até à momentos. Começou fraca tornando-se depois moderada e agora ao final a partir das 21h houve uns períodos de chuva forte. Por agora está tudo calmo. A frente já passou e agora devem vir uns aguaceiros em geral fracos. Aqui nesta zona acumulou mais que 10mm de certeza
Ontem fui dar uma volta à serra do Caldeirão e também se via muita água nos ribeiros, mesmo nas zonas do barrocal a Norte de São Brás havia muitos terrenos semi-alagados. Parece que na serra despejou uns bons mm's


----------



## Gerofil (20 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Estremoz:

*Ontem (Sábado)*

Temperatura máxima = 12,4 ºC (02h26)
Temperatura mínima = 4,8 ºC (23h08)

*Hoje (Domingo)*

Temperatura máxima = 10,3 ºC (19h16)
Temperatura mínima = 4,2 ºC (04h33)


CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,7 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1007 hPa

*Tarde e início de noite com muita chuva.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## amando96 (20 Jan 2013 às 23:26)

Eu medi hoje 10.7mm e ontem 42.5mm, está tudo alagado... ainda não fui à serra ver as ribeiras mas há baldios dentro da vila que demanhã estavam secos e horas depois com 30cm de água em sítios.
*Não tenho acerteza da fiabilidade dos dados*,pelo menos do dia de ontem, está tudo bem seguro mas com rajadas daquelas podia ter baralhado para lá alguma coisa... mas sinceramente, choveu bem e durante muito tempo.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2013 às 12:14)

Bom dia,

Por aqui já chove novamente, embora de forma fraca.
Sigo com 13,1ºC e vento fraco de WNW.


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2013 às 14:44)

Acabou de cair um aguaceiro moderado aqui em Lagoa, que rendeu *0,8mm * no Sítio das Fontes.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

Cai um aguaceiro bem gelado, 6,9ºC. Mínima de 4,0ºC e máxima de 10,0.


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2013 às 18:48)

Se a temperatura continuar com este rumo, quase de certeza que se caírem uns aguaceiros de madrugada, serão com certeza de neve em S.Mamede. Vamos la ver... Por agora 6.3ºC. No Cabeço de Mouro já estão 3.7ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 19:23)

Tmax. 9.4ºC (15.09h)
Tmin. 2.7 (08.18h)

Actual: 5.4ºC

Dia de céu limpo com aumento de nebulosidade durante o dia, com aguaceiros ao final da tarde.

Vento de NW moderado


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 19:24)

talingas disse:


> Se a temperatura continuar com este rumo, quase de certeza que se caírem uns aguaceiros de madrugada, serão com certeza de neve em S.Mamede. Vamos la ver... Por agora 6.3ºC. No Cabeço de Mouro já estão 3.7ºC.



Vamos ter sorte, finalmente!


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2013 às 19:53)

Amanhã o GFS está extremamente optimista para as partes mais altas da cidade, e logo de dia, vamos ver! 5,8ºC por agora com 87% HR.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 20:06)

SpiderVV disse:


> Amanhã o GFS está extremamente optimista para as partes mais altas da cidade, e logo de dia, vamos ver! 5,8ºC por agora com 87% HR.



Tirei um dia de férias...se não for "aqui", lá vou eu ao encontro dela!

4.4ºC


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2013 às 20:26)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Tirei um dia de férias...se não for "aqui", lá vou eu ao encontro dela!
> 
> 4.4ºC



Então você vai ser o nosso repórter.  Eu não devo ter disponibilidade para ir ver a existência ou não de neve, portanto conto consigo.


----------



## SpiderVV (21 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

Eu muito menos, se nevar na cidade aí sim  5,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 20:55)

talingas disse:


> Então você vai ser o nosso repórter.  Eu não devo ter disponibilidade para ir ver a existência ou não de neve, portanto conto consigo.



Logo se verá...para já a acompanhar os modelos e previsões!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 20:56)

4.1ºC e céu limpíssimo!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (21 Jan 2013 às 22:13)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 4.1ºC e céu limpíssimo!



3.6ºC aumenta nebulosidade, vento NW, 1017 hPa


----------



## ecobcg (21 Jan 2013 às 22:26)

Boas,

Por aqui sigo com muito frio já, registando *4,8ºC* no Sítio das Fontes. 
O acumulado do dia está em 1mm.


----------



## Brunomc (21 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Por aqui céu pouco nublado e tenho 6.2ºC


----------



## Gerofil (21 Jan 2013 às 23:20)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,0 ºC (13h39)
Temperatura mínima = 4,6 ºC (08h04)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 5,1 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1015 hPa

*O céu está limpo por agora, depois de curtos aguaceiros durante a tarde. A temperatura está à espera de começar a subir quando entrar nebulosidade pela madrugada ... *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## pax_julia (21 Jan 2013 às 23:21)

Frio, muito frio. 4,5ºC. vento fraco do quadrante oeste. HR: 90%


----------



## talingas (21 Jan 2013 às 23:47)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> 3.6ºC aumenta nebulosidade, vento NW, 1017 hPa



Tenho impressão que ainda não é desta.  Por aqui a temperatura subiu, tenho 5.8ºC.


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2013 às 23:48)

Muito frio por aqui 

Arraiolos: 3º
A. da Serra: 3º
Vimieiro: 5º
R. Divôr (Ponte Romana): 4º

EDIT:

Arraiolos: 2º


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 23:54)

Estão a entrar aguaceiros na costa ocidental mas morrem pouco depois de entrarem. As temperaturas mantêm-se baixas até mesmo no litoral. Gostava de saber como está a Foia se houvesse estação...


----------



## Sulman (21 Jan 2013 às 23:56)

Agreste disse:


> Estão a entrar aguaceiros na costa mas morrem pouco depois de entrarem. As temperaturas mantêm-se baixas até mesmo no litoral.



Neste momento está uma mancha a entrar pelo Alentejo, pela trajétoria deverá passar por Montemor/Arraiolos e talvez Estremoz


----------



## Agreste (21 Jan 2013 às 23:58)

Morrem? Entretanto não me recordo e até pode ter estado desde o início que Lisboa e Setúbal estivessem em nível amarelo por aguaceiros e trovoadas...


----------



## amando96 (22 Jan 2013 às 00:03)

Uns frescos 6.3ºC de momento


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (22 Jan 2013 às 00:15)

6ºC em Serpa


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (22 Jan 2013 às 00:20)

V.R.S.A.

Nestemomento 5.3Cº... Ceu nublado...vento nulo


----------



## Blooder.PT (22 Jan 2013 às 00:23)

E impressao minha ou amanha os modelos dao queda de neve para os concelhos de montemor-o-novo/arraiolos/estremoz/evora?


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 00:24)

Na serra d'ossa talvez e com muita sorte, no resto não.


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 00:28)

Agreste disse:


> Na serra d'ossa talvez e com muita sorte, no resto não.



Se nevar na serra d'ossa tem de nevar primeiro em S.Mamede. Espero eu...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 00:30)

São Mamede está dentro da previsão. É muito provável que aconteça mesmo lá no cimo.

O Meteofontes (Lagoa) ainda vai marcar água esta noite.


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2013 às 00:33)

Actualização: Neste momento cai uma chuva muito miudinha com pequenos cristais de gelo, 2º


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 00:35)

Sim, tens um aguaceiro a sudoeste de ti, ali por Alcácer... mas a temperatura deve subir ligeiramente.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 00:49)

Agreste disse:


> Sim, tens um aguaceiro a sudoeste de ti, ali por Alcácer... mas a temperatura deve subir ligeiramente.



Subiu para 4.4ºC, agora 3.9ºC


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2013 às 00:54)

Estremoz: a temperatura já sobe bem ... 5,4 ºC agora. Sinal que vem aí chuva.



Sulman disse:


> Actualização: Neste momento cai uma chuva muito miudinha com pequenos cristais de gelo, 2º



Alguma depressão por onde se acumulou ar frio ... Aqui Estremoz fica num alto ...


----------



## Sulman (22 Jan 2013 às 00:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Estremoz: a temperatura já sobe bem ... 5,4 ºC agora. Sinal que vem aí chuva.
> 
> 
> 
> Alguma depressão por onde se acumulou ar frio ... Aqui Estremoz fica num alto ...



Estou num alto a cerca de 390 m


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 07:52)

Por aqui pelas 7:00 vento forte  com um aguaceiro que chegou aos 69 km/h. 6,2ºC.

Edit: Mais um aguaceiro com vento forte com rajadas até cerca de 60 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2013 às 08:55)

Bom dia,

O dia amanheceu fresquinho e com um aguaceiro moderado, e neste momento ainda se mantêm a chuva. Levo 2,2mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes.

A mínima da noite foi de *3,1ºC* e neste momento sigo com 8,1ºC e vento fraco de S.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 10:03)

Seguimos com 5.4ºC e vai chovendo.A 800m. registava 4ºC... nem subi mais!


----------



## mesteves (22 Jan 2013 às 10:28)

bom dia. por ponte de sor está frio, chuva e muito ventio. Á pouco caiu um forte aguaceiço e a temp. caiu para os 6º, parecia haver algum gelo á mistura. alguem sabe se em s. mamede neva? tava pa dar lá um pulinho


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 10:32)

mesteves disse:


> bom dia. por ponte de sor está frio, chuva e muito ventio. Á pouco caiu um forte aguaceiço e a temp. caiu para os 6º, parecia haver algum gelo á mistura. alguem sabe se em s. mamede neva? tava pa dar lá um pulinho



Não, neva! mas tudo pode acontecer, ainda!


----------



## mesteves (22 Jan 2013 às 10:45)

thanks Nuno. vou ficando atento. tenho a sensação que a temp. começa a baixar. talvez mais lá pra tarde já seja em neve por s.mamede


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jan 2013 às 11:12)

Está a nevar em Marvão, flocos enormes, a 868 m. Segundo o nosso membro trepkos.


----------



## trovoadas (22 Jan 2013 às 11:45)

Por aqui vão-se sucedendo os aguaceiros e vento por vezes forte!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 11:49)

Marvão mesmo no limite...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 11:59)

Vim de S. Mamede agora mesmo. A 800m 1.5ºC (no carro) nevava sem acumular! Subi mas ao fim de 15m parou. Marcava 0.0ºC 
Por isso apenas um aguaceiro.
A ver como corre a tarde!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:16)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Vim de S. Mamede agora mesmo. A 800m 1.5ºC (no carro) nevava sem acumular! Subi mas ao fim de 15m parou. Marcava 0.0ºC
> Por isso apenas um aguaceiro.
> A ver como corre a tarde!







Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 12:17)

Está complicado. Foi preciso chegar às 11 da manhã para o termómetro descer até ás casa dos 4°C.  Mas acho que hoje ainda seremos surpreendidos.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 12:20)

A precipitação parece estar longe agora que passaram alguns mais fortes... Durante um deles a temperatura desceu aos 5,3ºC mas já tenho 6,6ºC de novo. Mínima de 5,1ºC.



Mário Barros disse:


> Está a nevar em Marvão, flocos enormes, a 868 m. Segundo o nosso membro trepkos.


Excelente  E bela foto, Nuno, a ver se desce a cota!


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2013 às 12:28)

POr aqui continuam os aguaceiros moderados a fortes, acompanhados de rajadas fortes. Já tive uma rajada máxima de *75,6km/h*.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:34)

SpiderVV disse:


> A precipitação parece estar longe agora que passaram alguns mais fortes... Durante um deles a temperatura desceu aos 5,3ºC mas já tenho 6,6ºC de novo. Mínima de 5,1ºC.
> 
> 
> Excelente  E bela foto, Nuno, a ver se desce a cota!



Video que fiz à pouco!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:43)

Perspectiva de um aguaceiro de neve esta manhã!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 12:44)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Video que fiz à pouco!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGr46VKgEYc&feature=youtu.be



Muito bom, dá para lavar os olhos. Aqui a temperatura vai subindo com 7,2ºC...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 12:50)

Em Marvão também nevou!!! Foto de Marília Carrilho.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 13:01)

http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.org:8888/ Tenho a webcam on, para alguma eventualidade 

7,5ºC e 78% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 13:02)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Video que fiz à pouco!
> 
> Neve S.Mamede 22.01.2013 - YouTube



Ora aí está espectáculo de vídeo.  Ao menos ainda nevou qualquer coisa nada mau. Grande repórter!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 13:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> http://meteoportalegre.no-ip.org:8888/ Tenho a webcam on, para alguma eventualidade
> 
> 7,5ºC e 78% HR com vento moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 14:15)

8,0ºC com humidade a descer, 60%. Parece que vem aí chuvinha...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 14:23)

SpiderVV disse:


> 8,0ºC com humidade a descer, 60%. Parece que vem aí chuvinha...



Temperatura a descer...6.9ºC e devemos ter em breve água. Volto à Serra outra vez!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 14:35)

Esta a escurecer sim, a temperatura estava a descer antes de sair de casa. A hr a baixar também é uma vantagem, boa sorte na serra!


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:44)

Estou no castelo de marvao e aproxima se mais um aguaceiro de neve!! A temperatura esta a cair e esta bastante vento


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:51)

Cai neve puxada a vento, mas esta quase a terminar.


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 14:56)

Bom, por aqui ta visto. Vou rumar novamente a montemor. Mais logo posto videos e fotos.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2013 às 15:52)

Estremoz: um aguaceiro, acompanhado de vento forte, arrasta a temperatura dos 9,7 ºC às 14h10 para os 5,8 ºC às 15h07...

Venham mais aguaceiros ...


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 15:55)

Para a Serra d'Ossa não dá. Fica para a próxima.


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 16:22)

Estou parado perto de Arraiolos. 10 graus e ceu limpo aqui por cima. Em Estremoz estavam 7 graus sem chuva.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:10)

Já tive um espectáculo de granizo e estou a ter outro, agueceiro forte de granizo!


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 18:17)

A cerca de 20 min o céu estava negro para os lados da serra de S. Mamede. Na cidade e arredores caiu algum granizo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/URL][/IMG]Agora mesmo caiu mais uma pancada que deixou os carros brancos.  Estou curioso quanto à Serra.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:18)

Aqui deixou tudo branquinho... Ou quase. 3,8ºC.


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 18:19)

talingas disse:


> A cerca de 20 min o céu estava negro para os lados da serra de S. Mamede. Na cidade e arredores caiu algum granizo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:24)

Mais umas fotos...










3,3ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 18:38)

SpiderVV disse:


> Aqui deixou tudo branquinho... Ou quase. 3,8ºC.



Muito boa! SpiderVV 
Estive na serra desde as 16.30... maravilha! E esta agora com neve, a 400m de altitude foi demais!!!

Já meto fotos!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 18:40)

Registei à minutos a temperatura mínima...durante o aguaceiro! -0.5ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:41)

Não foi propriamente neve mas granizo bem fino! 3,7ºC, durante o aguaceiro registei 3,1ºC de mínima. E vem mais.. A serra deve estar brutal.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 18:42)

SpiderVV disse:


> Não foi propriamente neve mas granizo bem fino! 3,7ºC, durante o aguaceiro registei 3,1ºC de mínima. E vem mais.. A serra deve estar brutal.



Lá em cima era...sem dúvida!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:44)

3,5ºC em descida lenta. Ainda nos espera uma hora e pouco de chuva!


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 18:46)

Estrada da Serra, a 500m de altitude, completamente gelada!





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 18:49)

Qual o tipo de precipitação que caía? 3,3ºC em descida mas o granizo já vai desaparecendo...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:01)

SpiderVV disse:


> Qual o tipo de precipitação que caía? 3,3ºC em descida mas o granizo já vai desaparecendo...



Onde estive...começou com granizo, passado uns minutos nevou! Estive mesmo no alto de S.Mamede.
Video perto do cruzamento do Atalaião:

http://img837.imageshack.us/img837/115/j2tmcqgomgjicxtwavkbab.mp4


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Com estes aguaceiros as partes mais altas devem estar muito boas... Vento moderado, o granizo já derreteu


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 19:02)

Ja acumula ai na serra? Quando ai estive nao acumulava nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 19:07)

Tenho relatos que está a nevar muito em Marvão agora, Trepkos.. Devias era ter ido há 1h!


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 19:12)

Infelizmente não tinha disponibilidade para estar la mais tempo. E pena, assim não chego ver acumular. Mas fui contemplado pelo elemento branco. Valeu a pena.


----------



## talingas (22 Jan 2013 às 19:14)

Soube agora que os acessos ja estão todos quase todos cortados pelos bombeiros e gnr. Só da para ir até ao cruzamento para o reguengo, a estrada para as antenas entao é para esquecer. Parece que não foi brincadeira a neve.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:17)

SpiderVV disse:


> Tenho relatos que está a nevar muito em Marvão agora, Trepkos.. Devias era ter ido há 1h!



Foi ás 18.15h... ja posto um video de um aguaceiro durante a tarde!


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 19:22)

talingas disse:


> Soube agora que os acessos ja estão todos quase todos cortados pelos bombeiros e gnr. Só da para ir até ao cruzamento para o reguengo, a estrada para as antenas entao é para esquecer. Parece que não foi brincadeira a neve.



Bem possível, nevou imenso lá. Parece que se está a acabar a festa, ao menos vi granizo. 3,6ºC.


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:30)

http://img7.imageshack.us/img7/634/xqkrmftprqyorwwfzechsc.mp4


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:34)

Outro...no momento em começou a acumular:

http://img507.imageshack.us/img507/7277/hh4ntqacoobacydtbeyooj.mp4


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2013 às 19:39)

Estremoz: Trovoada moderada com forte queda de granizo às 19h15. No radar vê-se novas células procedentes de noroeste; isto quer dizer que a instabilidade vai-se deslocando lentamente para sul, passando Estremoz a ficar debaixo da passagem das linhas de instabilidade vindas de noroeste e em deslocação para sueste.

Temperatura a descer a um bom ritmo ... 3,9 ºC por agora.

A linha de instabilidade estende-se segundo os paralelos e segue para sul.


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2013 às 19:48)

Levantou-se um grande vendaval por aqui, sinal de aguaceiros 
Estou com 9.8ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 19:54)

Por Marvão, São Mamede e arredores... (Por Dom Dinis)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Jan 2013 às 20:09)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado com abertas e alguns aguaceiros.

Máxima: 14.7ºC
mínima: 5.0ºC
actual. 10.2ºC

Precipitação: 4 mm


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2013 às 20:14)

Aguaceiro moderado 
Tinha 10.2ºC ás 20h05, já vai nos 8.9ºC, continua a descer


----------



## Brunomc (22 Jan 2013 às 20:24)

Continua a cair um bom aguaceiro, acompanhado de vento moderado com algumas rajadas 
Já estou com 8.2ºC 

Edit : 7.9ºC


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 20:31)

2.1ºC em Portalegre


----------



## SpiderVV (22 Jan 2013 às 20:33)

3,3ºC por aqui, chuva fraca.


----------



## redragon (22 Jan 2013 às 20:54)

está a nevar em Oleiros, Borba!!!!


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

*Facto explicado. As mensagens referentes a Oleiros ficam em Stand Bay ...*

Continuemos então a relatar o que vai acontecendo no sul do continente.


----------



## redragon (22 Jan 2013 às 21:14)

sinceramente desconhecia que também existia Oleiros e Borba na Beira Baixa... e ainda por cima próximas...as minhas desculpas....


----------



## trepkos (22 Jan 2013 às 21:25)

Nuno Pimenta disse:


> Por Marvão, São Mamede e arredores... (Por Dom Dinis)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A que horas foi isto?? Eu sai de Marvão às 3 e picos ou 4.


----------



## ecobcg (22 Jan 2013 às 21:33)

Boas,

Por aqui não tive neve, por isso nada a relatar de relevante!
Ficam os extremos de hoje:
*Tmáx:15,5ºC*
*Tmin: 3,1ºC*
Precipitação acumulada: *3,8mm*
Rajada máxima: *75,6km/h*


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 22:14)

trepkos disse:


> A que horas foi isto?? Eu sai de Marvão às 3 e picos ou 4.



Não estive em Marvão. Uma amiga, disse-me e mostrou q de manhã nevava e à tarde também. Esta não é dela. Não sei dizer...exactamente! Foi postada no Fbà tarde e apenas partilhei! Vou tentar saber.
Abraço e boa noite!

Aliás... é mais fácil vir por aqui: https://www.facebook.com/DomDinisMarvao


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 22:47)

No outro continente sem neve, estivemos com aguaceiros moderados. A temperatura anda pelos 11ºC.


----------



## jmackworks (22 Jan 2013 às 23:00)

chuva fraca em Évora ... tempo frio e aborrecido ...


----------



## david 6 (22 Jan 2013 às 23:08)

acabou de passar uma trovoada rápida com chuva algo intensa mas de pouca duração com algumas de rajadas de vento a acompanhar :P na zona de coruche


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (22 Jan 2013 às 23:13)

Chove tão bem com 3.2ºC a 460m...  Amanhã, trabalho...sem que antes não passe lá por cima! Boa noite!!!


----------



## Agreste (22 Jan 2013 às 23:51)

Um tiro no escuro... dava aguaceiros de neve no Caldeirão.


----------



## Gerofil (22 Jan 2013 às 23:59)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,8 ºC (13h48)
Temperatura mínima = 3,6 ºC (22h18)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 4,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1014 hPa

*Início da noite (19h15) com trovoada e aguaceiro de granizo. Chuva moderada nas últimas horas.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 3,3 ºC (dia 14).


----------



## mesteves (23 Jan 2013 às 00:34)

dia bem interessante por ponte de sor. durante a tarde cairam aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, muito granizo e neve molhada á mistura. o chao e telhados chegou a ficar branco nalgumas zonas. queria mais, mas é melhor que nada e dada a altitude praticamente ao nivel do mar de ponte de sor já considero que tivemos sorte.
amanha devo ir a s.mamede, será que a neve de hoje vai aguentar até de manhã. 
boa noite e abraços aos meteoloucos...


----------



## talingas (23 Jan 2013 às 00:45)

mesteves disse:


> dia bem interessante por ponte de sor. durante a tarde cairam aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada, muito granizo e neve molhada á mistura. o chao e telhados chegou a ficar branco nalgumas zonas. queria mais, mas é melhor que nada e dada a altitude praticamente ao nivel do mar de ponte de sor já considero que tivemos sorte.
> amanha devo ir a s.mamede, será que a neve de hoje vai aguentar até de manhã.
> boa noite e abraços aos meteoloucos...



Se fores pela manhã ainda és capaz de encontrar alguma, mas a partir do cruzamento para as antenas há de certeza. Bem digo eu...


----------



## talingas (23 Jan 2013 às 00:51)

Actualmente 3.7ºC e vento moderado. A lua permite ver alguma nebulosidade no horizonte, é provável que isto comece a ficar nublado.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Jan 2013 às 12:37)

trovoadas disse:


> Realmente não são nada de confiar, quanto mais para o litoral(Algarvio) menos confiáveis são estas entradas. Nestes dias tem havido uma grande discrepância entre os valores de precipitação do interior e do litoral. Pelo menos é o que me parece, mas não tenho valores confiáveis para fazer uma análise. O único valor que vi por aqui e que me parece fiável foi o do nosso colega *amando96* de São Brás. Quanto às estações do IM parece que tem falhado bastante, pelo menos a de Faro.
> Para esta semana ainda podemos ter surpresas mas claro que é nas serras do interior que as possibilidades serão maiores. Estas frentes previstas parecem ser parecidas com a de Domingo passado, que não parecia nada mas foi bem chuvosa por aqui



Até dia 20 de Janeiro, o Algarve tinha os seguintes valores de precipitação:

Messines: 48 mm
Alte: 46 mm
...
Portimão: 18.8 mm
Cacela: 14.4 mm

Para consultar mais dados: http://www.cotr.pt/sagralg/relatorio.asp


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 13:22)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Até dia 20 de Janeiro, o Algarve tinha os seguintes valores de precipitação:
> 
> Messines: 48 mm
> Alte: 46 mm
> ...



Obrigado pelo apanhado! Pois tinha a noção que no interior tem chovido mais e confirma-se. Aqui por Loulé também não tem chovido mal...Desde o Gong que tem acumulado qualquer coisa. Pelo tipo de frentes que estão previstas para os próximos dias poderá ser bom para as serras. Talvez haja muitos sítios a chegar aos 100mm este mês...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 13:33)

Engraçado temos a estação do Patacão(Faro) com mais de 400mm no ano hidrológico, mais do que estações como Messines ou Alte. No entanto o mês de Dezembro foi particularmente seco e vamos ver como se porta este mês de Janeiro.


----------



## SpiderVV (23 Jan 2013 às 13:59)

Boas, mínima de 2,0ºC, muito gelo e geada de manhã.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 15:42)

Começa a chover, e bem, por aqui.

PS: Rapidamente passou a chuva fraca...


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 16:50)

ecobcg disse:


> Começa a chover, e bem, por aqui.
> 
> PS: Rapidamente passou a chuva fraca...



Que acumulado astronómico aí pelas fontes
Por aqui apenas algumas nuvens mas muito ténues, parecem névoa.


----------



## ecobcg (23 Jan 2013 às 16:59)

trovoadas disse:


> Que acumulado astronómico aí pelas fontes
> Por aqui apenas algumas nuvens mas muito ténues, parecem névoa.



Eheheh! Ameaçou que vinha com força de início, mas logo passou a chuva fraquinha...

Entretanto cairam mais alguns pequenos aguaceiros, o acumulado subiu para os estonteantes 1,2mm.


----------



## Gerofil (23 Jan 2013 às 21:28)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 10,8 ºC (11h03)
Temperatura mínima = 2,3 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,6 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1018 hPa

*Hoje foi o dia deste mês que que fez mais frio  Céu limpo pela manhã; aguaceiros e períodos de chuva a partir do meio dia.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = *2,3 ºC* (dia 23).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2013 às 21:31)

Por aqui vai chuviscando 
0,3mm acumulados


----------



## Agreste (23 Jan 2013 às 21:35)

Apanhei chuva enquanto corria ao final da tarde, acelerei o passo para ver se escapava e afinal não choveu mais. Apenas um aguaceiro fraco.


----------



## trovoadas (23 Jan 2013 às 21:56)

Agreste disse:


> Apanhei chuva enquanto corria ao final da tarde, acelerei o passo para ver se escapava e afinal não choveu mais. Apenas um aguaceiro fraco.



Aceleras-te tanto que a deixas-te para trás Tem que ser com calma...chuva no Algarve é alegria!


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (23 Jan 2013 às 22:15)

A chuva aumentou de intensidade
1,8mm acumulados


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2013 às 09:53)

Bom dia,

Por aqui o dia segue com céu muito nublado e chuva muito fraca. O acumulado no Sítio das Fontes está nos 0,6mm apenas.

A mínima da noite foi de *13,6ºC* e neste momento sigo com 15,4ºC acompanhados de vento fraco de W.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2013 às 10:53)

O corte na precipitação foi substancial para as regiões do sul! Não deverá chover muito mais no dia de hoje. Para amanhã os contemplados são os sítios do costume e para aqui, outra vez, não deverá chover grande coisa.

Sigo com tempo muito húmido e chuva muito fraca que deve estar quase a passar. Vento fraco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2013 às 11:16)

trovoadas disse:


> O corte na precipitação foi substancial para as regiões do sul! Não deverá chover muito mais no dia de hoje. Para amanhã os contemplados são os sítios do costume e para aqui, outra vez, não deverá chover grande coisa.
> 
> Sigo com tempo muito húmido e chuva muito fraca que deve estar quase a passar. Vento fraco.



O ECM foi aquele que modelou melhor o dia de hoje, nunca deu nada de especial, o GFS esse anda perdido, mesmo no dia coloca precipitação de 4 mm, em que por aqui só choveu umas pinguitas e nada mais. A única coisa que ouvi durante a noite foi o vento com algumas rajadas de resto, nada mais.


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2013 às 14:32)

16.1ºC, 6mm e continua a chover fraco/moderado


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2013 às 15:39)

Não sei o que se passou mas começou a chover bem aqui... vamos com 5 minutos de uma boa chuvada...


----------



## Carla Faro (24 Jan 2013 às 15:45)

Aqui por Faro vai caindo uma chuvinha fraca mas constante e o vento de momento é fraco.
Gosto bastante de chuva, quando estou por casa, claro mas este mês de Janeiro esta muito fraquinho....


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2013 às 15:51)

3mm no turismo do Algarve por 10 minutos, volta a carregar de novo...


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2013 às 15:53)

A imagem do radar é assim estranha... só deve estar a chover aqui...


----------



## Carla Faro (24 Jan 2013 às 15:59)

Para a semana pelo o que vi, a previsão é quase sempre sol


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2013 às 16:05)

com médias de precipitação tão baixas há sempre o risco de te caírem 20-25% do valor mensal em 1 hora...


----------



## ecobcg (24 Jan 2013 às 16:09)

Pois, por aqui tem estado a chover praticamente sempre desde manhã, mas a intensidade é tanta, que ainda só tenho 1,2mm em 8 horas...


----------



## Agreste (24 Jan 2013 às 17:20)

Ficou em 5,8mm


----------



## AnDré (24 Jan 2013 às 18:39)

ecobcg disse:


> Pois, por aqui tem estado a chover praticamente sempre desde manhã, mas a intensidade é tanta, que ainda só tenho 1,2mm em 8 horas...



Na serra de Monchique também tem estado sempre a cair, mas numa intensidade superior.

35,2mm na estação da Foía entre as 4h e as 17h.

Antes das 4h, a estação não esteve a enviar dados, mas é provável que já estivesse a chover antes disso. Portanto, o acumulado de hoje na serra deve já estar acima dos 40mm.


----------



## algarvio1980 (24 Jan 2013 às 19:10)

Boas, por aqui, choveu mas tanto que nem acumulou nada.  Fiquei no meio, Tavira teve 3 mm, Almancil 4.3 mm, Faro 5.8 mm, aqui 0.  Um dia, vou vingar-me do resto do Algarve.


----------



## amando96 (24 Jan 2013 às 20:03)

Estive em Tavira de manhã e à medida que vinha para São brás o chão ia ficando cada vez mais molhado, 7mm tudo entre o meio dia e as 17:00 com pausas e periodos mais moderados.


----------



## CptRena (24 Jan 2013 às 20:08)

AnDré disse:


> Antes das 4h, a estação não esteve a enviar dados, mas é provável que já estivesse a chover antes disso. Portanto, o acumulado de hoje na serra deve já estar acima dos 40mm.



Na verdade não foi a estação que não emitiu. Foi um problema geral no IPMA com as estações. Não verifiquei todas, mas as que verifiquei tem falta de dados, nomeadamente T, HR e Prec, entre as 0000Z e as 0400Z do dia de hoje.


----------



## trovoadas (24 Jan 2013 às 22:31)

Verdade seja dita...choveu bastante bem durante cerca de meia hora hoje ao meio da tarde! Pelo radar parece que foi bastante localizado e mesmo em cima da zona onde estive. Engraçado é que nenhum dos totais de precipitação que vi por aqui traduzem o que eu vi chover hoje. Eu estive entre as Quatro Estradas e Vale Judeu e nesta zona choveu bastante bem. Ainda deu para alagar a Horta! e fazer várias poças pelo terreno.
Bom parece que amanhã de manhã teremos mais qualquer coisa...


----------



## Gerofil (24 Jan 2013 às 23:03)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 11,7 ºC (13h28)
Temperatura mínima = 8,4 ºC (07h44)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1019 hPa

*Subida acentuada da temperatura mínima.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2013 às 09:20)

Bom dia,

A noite foi de alguma chuva fraca, para variar, e esta manhã continua da mesma forma. Neste momento o acumulado está nos 2mm e sigo com 14,9ºC e vento fraco de WSW.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (25 Jan 2013 às 09:21)

Apenas 3,9mm acumulados
Esperava mais...


----------



## sielwolf (25 Jan 2013 às 09:35)

Chove sem parar em Monchique desde as 8h20m! 
Ontem choveu praticamente o dia inteiro sem parar. 
Espero resolver em breve o problema com a estação meteorológica cá de Monchique.


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2013 às 09:57)

1,0mm... toda esta mancha verde deixou 1,0mm


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 10:20)

Incrível é que ontem com aquelas "manchas" de precipitação quase invisíveis choveu mais do que esta madrugada/manhã, com uma imagem de radar em que parecia que vinha tudo abaixo com a água.
Enfim lá continuamos com a miséria...1 mm aqui, 2 acolá...

Acho que a culpa é do buraco do radar


----------



## Agreste (25 Jan 2013 às 11:24)

Aventa mas não chove nada... o dia de chuva está feito.


----------



## ecobcg (25 Jan 2013 às 11:26)

Por aqui, embora fraca, a chuva continua a cair. 3,8mm acumulados no Sítio das Fontes até agora.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Jan 2013 às 12:00)

Aqui, levo 1 mm.  Domingo é mais 1 mm e vamos assim de 1 mm em 1 mm. A miséria é total. Enfim ou isto muda ou o ano hidrológico nem à média chega por aqui. Que venha o calor, a Primavera e as trovoadas serão muito melhores que a miséria que tem sido este Inverno.  O GFS é um modelo tão bom que dava 25 mm até domingo e eu levo 1 mm. Só se domingo chover 24 mm.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 12:14)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Aqui, levo 1 mm.  Domingo é mais 1 mm e vamos assim de 1 mm em 1 mm. A miséria é total. Enfim ou isto muda ou o ano hidrológico nem à média chega por aqui. Que venha o calor, a Primavera e as trovoadas serão muito melhores que a miséria que tem sido este Inverno.



No geral, como já ouvi dizer por aqui, e consultando alguns dados parece que até não estamos assim tão mal, parece...
Há zonas em que deve faltar para ai uns 100mm para chegar à média...por exemplo a estação do Patacão que falei aqui à uns dias atrás já leva mais de 400mm no ano hidrológico, o que deve representar mais ou menos o total dos locais mais chuvosos, tirando Monchique.
Assim, falando em relação a muitos locais da serra e do interior deve faltar cerca de 300mm para a média. Estou a falar de locais como a Norte se São Brás, Salir, Alte, etc, com médias entre os 700 e os 800mm.
Mais uma vez o efeito das cut-off's é demolidor e o grande responsável por grandes discrepâncias ao longo do Algarve. Agora a juntar a isso temos tido uma grande influência húmida de Noroeste/Oeste, que fica toda retida no Norte e interior Algarvios acentuando ainda mais a diferença para as zonas do Sotavento, sendo que no geral Dezembro foi fraco e Janeiro vai pelo mesmo caminho.

Por aqui já deixou de chover mas o céu permanece encoberto. Aguarda-se o "levantar" do tempo.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 13:24)

E não pára a chuva "molha parvos"! Agora parece que é mesmo para chatear!
Acho que já choveu mais agora esta manhã do que toda a madrugada com toda aquela enorme mancha de precipitação. Pelo radar não se nota praticamente nada mas ela insiste em continuar a cair.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jan 2013 às 14:30)

CptRena disse:


> Na verdade não foi a estação que não emitiu. Foi um problema geral no IPMA com as estações. Não verifiquei todas, mas as que verifiquei tem falta de dados, nomeadamente T, HR e Prec, entre as 0000Z e as 0400Z do dia de hoje.





sielwolf disse:


> Chove sem parar em Monchique desde as 8h20m!
> Ontem choveu praticamente o dia inteiro sem parar.
> Espero resolver em breve o problema com a estação meteorológica cá de Monchique.



Pois... Entre as 18h e as 2h voltaram a não haver dados.
Mas das 3h às 12h caíram mais 45,5mm na Foía.

Muita água deverá haver na serra de Monchique.


----------



## trovoadas (25 Jan 2013 às 14:40)

AnDré disse:


> Pois... Entre as 18h e as 2h voltaram a não haver dados.
> Mas das 3h às 12h caíram mais 45,5mm na Foía.
> 
> Muita água deverá haver na serra de Monchique.



Se o Caldeirão tivesse a altura da serra de Monchique o Sotavento era um deserto!
Por aqui já faz sol! Finalmente


----------



## Gerofil (25 Jan 2013 às 22:17)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,9 ºC (13h45)
Temperatura mínima = 8,4 ºC (01h31)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 11,4 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1020 hPa

*Períodos de chuva durante a madrugada e início da manhã. Agora com muito nevoeiro.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jan 2013 às 18:58)

Alandroal: o que está a acontecer hoje é bastante raro neste Inverno por aqui no Alto Alentejo (não está a chover). Assim, deu para passear e tirar uma fotografia que ilustra o verde presente em toda a paisagem. Temperatura agradável em torno dos 11 ºC.






*Amanhã regressa a chuva*


----------



## Agreste (26 Jan 2013 às 23:22)

Dia agradável e soalheiro. Mais um. Venha de lá a semana anticiclonica que estamos a ganhar minutos de sol rapidamente.


----------



## trovoadas (26 Jan 2013 às 23:57)

Estive hoje em plena serra Algarvia com um dia bastante agradável principalmente da parte da tarde com largos períodos de sol e sem vento.
De referir que esta zona parece uma região à parte do Algarve...tem chovido bastante por lá e há muita muita água por todos os lados, certamente já vai a rasar ou já bateu os 100mm este mês.
Estou a falar da zona de Monte Ruivo(Alte), que em tempos teve uma estação meteorológica, ou pelo menos medição da precipitação e que já vi retratada em alguns dados antigos.
A média da zona rondava, mais coisa menos coisa, os 750mm...a tabela com esse valor está algures no tópico clima do Algarvehttp://www.meteopt.com/forum/climatologia/clima-do-algarve-que-futuro-1405-15.html


----------



## amando96 (27 Jan 2013 às 12:22)

ontem fui dar uma volta pelos lado da cova da muda e as ribeiras iam bem cheias, algumas passavam por cima dos estradões, muita água também a escorrer de encostas e pequenos riachos na berma.


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Jan 2013 às 18:01)

10,6ºC por aqui com vento moderado com rajadas na passagem da frente fria. Mínima de 8,1ºC, 6mm acumulados. Rajada máxima de 57,6 km/h.


----------



## ecobcg (27 Jan 2013 às 18:11)

Boas,

Hoje o dia amanheceu com o céu muito nublado, chuviscou um pouquinho de manhã, depois em parte da tarde o sol ainda brilhou, e este final de tarde choveu mais um pouco. O acumulado está nos *1,2mm* no Sítio das Fontes.

Venha de lá agora mais uma semana sem chuva...


----------



## Nuno Pimenta (27 Jan 2013 às 19:38)

Agora 7.6ºC depois de uma Tmáx. de 10.9ºC às 16.02h!


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jan 2013 às 19:56)

Estremoz:

Temperatura mínima (noite passada) = 9,1 ºC (06h58)

Máxima de Ontem = 14,8 ºC (15h27)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 8,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1023 hPa

*Períodos de chuva ao longo do dia, sendo moderada ao final da tarde *

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Agreste (27 Jan 2013 às 21:01)

20 minutos de chuva que molharam o chão - 0,2mm. 
Algum frio também. 
Agora virá o bom tempo.


----------



## talingas (27 Jan 2013 às 23:43)

A temperatura está em queda relativamente rápida por aqui, 5.1ºC actuais.
Vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2013 às 00:28)

Já tive 5,1ºC também, mas já subiu com 5,3ºC actuais. Vento fraco.


----------



## SpiderVV (28 Jan 2013 às 07:50)

Boas, 3,4ºC por aqui.


----------



## algarvio1980 (28 Jan 2013 às 19:55)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e noite fria.

Máxima: 15.5ºC
mínima: 3.8ºC
atual: 8.1ºC


----------



## Gerofil (28 Jan 2013 às 22:43)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 13,6 ºC (15h03)
Temperatura mínima = 4,5 ºC (07h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 6,2 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1027 hPa

*Finalmente um dia com algum sol entre as nuvens.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## Agreste (28 Jan 2013 às 22:44)

Não é que seja propriamente uma surpresa mas nestes dias de inversão térmica e noites ainda longas Aljezur pode aproximar-se dos 0ºC.


----------



## ecobcg (29 Jan 2013 às 09:34)

Bom dia,

Por aqui a madrugada foi bem fria, com a temperatura a descer aos *3ºC* no Sítio das Fontes.

Neste momento sigo com 9,5ºC, céu limpo e praticamente sem vento.


----------



## amando96 (29 Jan 2013 às 11:30)

Mínima de 6ºC dentro da vila, fui à fonte férrea antes das 10:00 e ainda havia geada nos sítios abrigados do sol.


----------



## SpiderVV (29 Jan 2013 às 14:06)

Boas, 14,9ºC por aqui, há um tempo que não estava mais quentinho!


----------



## Gerofil (29 Jan 2013 às 21:26)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 15,1 ºC (15h10)
Temperatura mínima = 5,2 ºC (04h46)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 9,9 ºC 
Pressão atmosférica = 1028 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = 15,3 ºC (dia 11); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## amando96 (30 Jan 2013 às 11:22)

Mínima de 6.5ºC, pela Fonte férrea às 9:00 tinha 4.2ºC no ciclocomputador, e novamente alguma geada, mas muito menos que noutros anos, às vezes parece que caiu um nevão.


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 11:41)

Mínima de 6,6ºC
Começou o tempo primavera


----------



## SpiderVV (30 Jan 2013 às 14:57)

16,4ºC actuais com máxima de 16,7ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Jan 2013 às 15:25)

Bela inversão térmica em Aljezur.


----------



## Brunomc (30 Jan 2013 às 19:40)

Boas 

Hoje tive uma máxima de 18.5ºC e uma minima de 7.9ºC

Agora tenho 12.0ºC


----------



## Gerofil (30 Jan 2013 às 21:11)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 17,3 ºC (14h47)
Temperatura mínima = 7,1 ºC (06h47)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,9 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *17,3 ºC* (dia 30); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------



## MeteoAlentejo (30 Jan 2013 às 21:34)

Por aqui ainda 12,7ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (31 Jan 2013 às 14:34)

18,3ºC por aqui, com céu com algumas nuvens altas. Belo dia. Vento fraco.


----------



## Gerofil (31 Jan 2013 às 22:41)

Estremoz:

Temperatura máxima = 18,4 ºC (14h49)
Temperatura mínima = 8,8 ºC (06h36)

CONDIÇÕES ACTUAIS:
Temperatura = 10,3 ºC
Pressão atmosférica = 1029 hPa

*Calor pouco vulgar para esta época do ano.*

Este mês: Temp. máxima = *18,4 ºC* (dia 31); Temp. mínima = 2,3 ºC (dia 23).


----------

